# nTop und NetFlow



## GalaxyWarrior (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meinem Server nTop installiert und dann im Webinterface NetFlow aktiviert. Dann habe ich in den Plugin Optionen die einstellungen nach bestem wissen vorgenommen und den collector auf NetFlow gestellt, allerdings erhalte ich nun keine Daten. Die Config könnt ihr euch hier http://tuxx-it.de:30000/plugins/NetFlow ansehen. Vieleicht hat einer ne Idee was ich falsch gemacht habe. Habe rFlow natürlich auch im WRT54GS eingeschaltet.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (16. Mai 2006)

Nochmal aus der versenkung holen ^^. Also, wenn ich bei der Whitelist 0.0.0.0/0 eintrage dann gehts, wenn ich 10.0.0.0/0 eintrage nicht. Woran kann das liegen? Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

